# Really Stupid... But 900 miles away



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

How many GC's does it take to change a lightbulb?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

WBailey1041 said:


> How many GC's does it take to change a lightbulb?



I guess 9


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> *I have another favor to ask.......*
> 
> (Please don't tell anyone that I posted a question that was basically: *"How do you change a lightbulb"):laughing:*
> 
> ...


I can't make any promises.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

OK Gentlemen..... This is what you helped promote....

Doubt it is OSHA certified.... but a fine piece of southern engineering IMO.

Daughter without a ladder, repairing a circaline ceiling light bulb, with some inexpensive day labor assistance...........

Solution... Stack three bags of dog kibble on step stool to reach ceiling... and fix it.....day labor supports minimal scafolding...

Bet you've all done worse.... I'm proud of her...

Best


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice legs....

WTF are you guys looking at????:whistling:whistling:thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Hey hey hey...that's his daughter there.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> .....
> *I have another favor to ask.......*
> 
> (Please don't tell anyone that I posted a question that was basically: *"How do you change a lightbulb"):laughing:*
> ...


Yep, they're going to be talking about this during morning break at job sites all around Colorado:

Carpenter1: "Dude, you hear about the light bulbs?"
Carpenter2: "Awesome, dude!"
Carpenter1: "What?"
Carpenter2: "That thing we were talking about..."
Carpenter1: "Dude, quit bogarting that thing."
Carpenter2: "Lightbulbs, dude.... Awesome.... Where are the brownies?"

They're never going to let you live it down.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Hey hey hey...that's his daughter there.


Well aware, doesn't change the facts....:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Word.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Cool pup


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

The dig is keeping the step stool steady. Or he's worried about his food.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Yep, they're going to be talking about this during morning break at job sites all around Colorado:
> 
> Carpenter1: "Dude, you hear about the light bulbs?"
> Carpenter2: "Awesome, dude!"
> ...


Bob...... Curiously.... You sound pretty familiar with and experienced in those conversations....:whistling

(Are we both 60's kids.... that would be 1960's.... not current age)

Best


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Bob...... Curiously.... You sound pretty familiar with and experienced in those conversations....:whistling
> 
> (Are we both 60's kids.... that would be 1960's.... not current age)
> 
> Best


Not to far from 60 unless you mean '69


----------

